# Changed things around a bit....



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I found a new piece of driftwood, and changed it up slightly. I like the piece way better than the last, took some time to get the right placement but I think its there.

I want to start changing out the vals, there's just too many. Some other background plant would make it look fuller.....

Your thoughts...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

its not bad. do you have any straight on shots?

The hygro that i sent you could fill it in nicely for you.

Maybe add some rocks or something to the right side, since the left has a piece of driftwood, dont want to have things centered in the tank but i personally dont like to have a "focal point" in the tank, i just like to have little areas.

do you ever just sit and stare at your tank for a few hours? thats when i get my rearrangements figured out


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sick


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I love your set up, what size tank is that and what light are you running?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looks good and I'm being redundant...do you have a straight on pic? what lighting, are you using CO2 or not, ferts?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

l2ob said:


> sick


Thanks, I have to check out your vid you just posted. I didn't get a chance to watch it before as it was taking too long to load...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd love to set up all of my tanks like that, but there's just not enough time left for me to maintain 9 tanks with plants. Low maint. for me right now.

Awesome tank though!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

never thought african cichlids could look soo good in a planted tank, theyre colors just pop out at you, it would look sick if there was a group of them in there


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

sapir said:


> never thought african cichlids could look soo good in a planted tank, theyre colors just pop out at you, it would look sick if there was a group of them in there


ya but they are a pain in the butt since they like to uproot the plants .


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

l2ob said:


> never thought african cichlids could look soo good in a planted tank, theyre colors just pop out at you, it would look sick if there was a group of them in there


ya but they are a pain in the butt since they like to uproot the plants .
[/quote]

yea that makes sense, they like to change their tank to their likings.
my tanganyikans used to dig under rocks all the time and it looked cool with sand but im sure its a pain in the ass with plants.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

tank looks great man! keep up the good work.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

sapir said:


> tank looks great man! keep up the good work.


Thanks!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i have no idea how i missed this thread

anywho, love the new driftwood. looks even better than before. so in love with your tank
keep up the good work


----------

